# Help 9 day Old Pigeons



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

My little sister and friends "found" these pigeons and brought them home.. they kept them hidden for 3 days and now told me about it. I tried giving them water from an old spoon i had, one of them drank but the other didn't. What do i feed them and how? I have regular bird food... please help me asap they havnt eaten for 3 days.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be helpful to know where to are located in order to better advise you.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

Australia, western, Perth, Fremantle.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Read this and start hydrating the babies this way. Since they've been so long without food or water, they're situation may well be critical.
I'll find you more links to read. 
Do you have access to infant baby cereal?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have access to alot of things D; *distressed* pigeons seem fine, although they discrete green slime.. is this normal?????


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The green slime means they are starving.
Do you have any dry dog food?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

no, i do not, i have normal bird food.....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have any cereals in your kitchen that are served hot or any applesauce that doesn't have a lot of sugar?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

i should have flat oats for poridge... and cornflakes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have frozen or canned corn and peas?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

make that mini wheats


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Corn or peas? Can you get to a store?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

i have one really small can in the back of the cupboard of Minteded peas..
why all the random food? can they eat this?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what Minteded peas are. Please explain.
I use defrsted corn and peas to feed pigeons if I don't have anything else. Infant baby cereal and soaked dog biscuts can also be used if you don't have formula. The corn,peas and soaked dog biscuts would be the easiest for you to feed if you are not experienced.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

I dont have a dog, i have cat biscuits... Minted peas are like flavoured.. they come in freezer packets too.. but i have them canned, is this okay?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you get to a store?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

These babies don't know how to eat on their own,or drink either. You are going to need to open their beaks and put the food in their mouths. That's why corn or peas would be easy. Minted peas won't work.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

hello? what do i feed them D;


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Please get to a store or have someone take you. I'm not sure if you're an adult or not, but an adult really needs to supervise this situation. The babies will die if not cared for immediately. I'm really surprised they're not dead already.  Please get to a store asap. A pet shop would be best, where you can buy baby bird formula. If not, then get a bag of high-quality dog kibble. Please do something now.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

I cant afford to buy much.. i can run to a store.. my mother wants to put a brick on their heads, i'm protecting them. i'm 17.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You could feed them defrosted corn and peas...soaked puppy biscuits.

Open their mouths and put the food at the back of the throat and they will

swallow. You will need to feed quite a bit until the crop fills up. The crop is 

below the neck and above the breast bone, It will fill up like a balloon. Only 

feed when the crop has emptied so you don't mix old food with new. You will 

need to give them water with a dropper. Only prepare as much food as you 

will use with one feeding and discard the rest.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> I cant afford to buy much.. i can run to a store.. my mother wants to put a brick on their heads, i'm protecting them. i'm 17.


I didn't mean to imply that you're not an adult; I was just wondering in case you were much younger and might need a hand. 17 counts as an adult 'round here.  That's a shame about your mother's view on the situation. A helpless baby is a helpless baby, I figure.....glad to see you're taking charge. If you can get a small bag of dried dog food, that would be best. It shouldn't cost too much. The dog food should be soaked in warm water for up to two hours. To feed them immediately, you can microwave a few kibbles in water for a minute and then let it set. Then mash it up good, run cold water through it, and that should be okay short-term. Don't mix the dog food this way normally, as the microwave causes "hot spots" that can burn the babies. Is there a wildlife center anywhere nearby? They may be able to help and take them. Keep checking here. If you have a heating pad, put it under them with a towel over it, set on low. Keeping them warm is very important. If you don't have a heating pad, you can fill an old sock with uncooked rice, and microwave that for a few minutes. Is there any way you can take some pictures of them and post here? That would help. Thank you for taking charge of these poor babies.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish I were there to help you. I really appreciate your willingness to do the right thing and save them. I think you are an amazing person.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

*is happy* thanks ppl.. i made a sock already, but they dont like it D; maybe its not the right temperature... I had them outside earlier and they liked the sunlight... is there a certain type of dog food i need to get? its too expensive but i can look, but i can definatly get frozen peas and corn...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Puppy biscuts would be great.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

what type? any certain type they cant have?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

and why wont cat biscuits work?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

Am i alowed to post my msn?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think because the protein level is higher. Personally, I don't use dog biscuts because they contain meat and pigeons don't eat meat.
I'm sure that someone will tell us why.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

~K3Y said:


> Am i alowed to post my msn?


Is your msn your email address?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can post your msn if you want, but people will probably just respond on here so we can keep up with the info that everyone else is giving.  With the sock, try squishing the rice around and then heating it up some more. Microwaves heat different sections of something at different temps, which makes it a bit hard to heat rice. Some spots will get hot and some stay cooler. Just mix up the rice after heating, put a towel around it, and put it in with them. Pretty soon they will snuggle up to it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes.. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

already fixed the rice  it was cooled..


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

oh pictures, i cant atm.. my camera has no batteries, .. 
what type of dog food because i'd have to leave now.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Any kind of dog biscuits; around here breeds would be "Pedigree" or "Purina", those come to mind, but I think any kind of dog biscuits at all would work good. If there aren't any, try for a small bag of dog food. Frozen peas if you can get some. Or even human baby food, the kind in small jars, or any kind (the "vegetable" flavor would be best). Let us know when you get back. Good luck.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

will do, back in 15min ^.^


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

back from shops, i have dog food, now how do i do the chemistry?


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day all

Charis thanks for the heads up, I will stay around here in case I can be of any help

~K3Y - My name is Susan and I live in Tasmania though I am from Adelaide originally. I am going to stay on this thread in case I can be of any help with regard to helping to translate what kind of thing/products you may buy to the rest on here who are mainly overseas so they often have different brand name products than we do. Like for instance, they do not know what a Wheet Bix is cos they don't have them overseas.

I think what you are doing is really great. I am a 39 year old step mum and I have 4 step kids - 21, 16 15 and 10.

If I can help you in anyway I will. Even if I have to phone you and try and help you, I will do it if needed. I must tell you though that I have not raised a pigeon before, but I have raised and helped quite a few other birdies before. 

So even if it may be a bit hard, I reckon we can work it out, so think of me as like an in between, just hanging around in case you need help explaining things you have purchased.

So, well here I am - if needed

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day there

Can you type up exactly what type of dog food you bought, please, the brand and the type


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

and my msn is [email protected], i'll take a photo of the babies with the webcam.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

That would be great!!!!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

my stupid MSN is not working sadly at the moment, its cracked a fit, never mind, if you can get a pic of the birdies and also tell us the type of dog food you bought, then we can help you to know what to do to save their lives

You're doing real good!!!!


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

umm... the lady at the shop  lol, gave me lucky dog  mini vegetable mince and pasta flavour, for small dogs.... is tis the wrong type, coz i aske d here and was told any good brand...


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

according to the pics at the site i was on earlier theyre about 9 days old possibly 10


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yay, the Aussie....just the woman we were hoping to see!  

That's great that you got some dog food. Go ahead and put some in a bowl with some warm water. It will take more than an hour to soak it up. That is how you usually should make the dog food for them.

For right now, you can take a handful of kibble, put in a bowl with water, and microwave it for one minute. See how hot it is and then do another 30 seconds or a minute if you need to, to make sure the water is hot enough. Then let it sit for five minutes or so. It should soften up within a few minutes. Then mash it, run cold water over it and feel with your fingers to make sure there aren't any really hot spots in any of it. Then, when it is cooled off from the cold water, just open the beak and push some to the back of the throat, a little at a time. Sometimes you can get them to open their beak by touching the sides of the beak with wet fingers.

It is hard to do at first, but remember you're not hurting them and are actually helping them. If you have an eyedropper or syringe (without the needle), use that to put put some water in their beaks after the dog food. Try that and tell us how it goes.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Lucky dog is a good brand, now what type of food is it, is it a dog biscuit, or is it like those round kibble dry shaped things? I can look it up online most likely with your description, I just want to find out what type of food it is, you know how many types of dog food there is out there, literally hundreds in the shopping aisles.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

its been days since they have eaten, do you know how to mix it?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

its the tiny little round and bone shaped bikkies >.< its also 1.5 kilo


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

"Yay, the Aussie....just the woman we were hoping to see!" 

LOL - You know me, wherever there is a birdie emergency, you can count on me night and day. Of course I would be much more valuable if I had ever raised a pigeon but i can just be the translator here - if it helps and I am available for phone help if needed, sometimes it just helps to not feel alone 

what state are you in ~K3Y if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

want a list of the ingrediants? is it good? can i feed the little ones now?
O.O


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> its been days since they have eaten, do you know how to mix it?


Just mix it with water, in the way I described above. You can microwave it for tonight, but in general it's best to let it soak in water for an hour instead of using the microwave.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> want a list of the ingrediants? is it good? can i feed the little ones now?
> O.O


Yes, go ahead and feed them.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

umm.. worried about the birdies? worried about my sisters comeing home from high school and trying to kil them again D;


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok so you have kibble, no problems there. 

Just do what MaryJane said to do, with the a handful in a small microwavable bowl. It doesn't really matter exactly how much you put in or how much water cos you can add more water if need be.

MaryJanes instructions are pretty easy. The birds need food quickly and that would be the quickest way for them.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

um how do i feed them?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

thankx you >.> *tries it*


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

The reason I was trying to find out where you are in Australia and if you like, for privacy reasons I can email you and you can answer that way, is I would do a search to see if there are any pigeon clubs near you or wildlife rehabbers near you who may be able to take the pigeons on. 

I am not sure though, but I just hoped maybe someone may be close by to you who could give you a hand and help and then, maybe that way, your parents may be happier about the situation if they think you can get them to someone who will be able to look after them, but at the moment - their life is in your hands, so please just read what MaryJane said to do and try that and let us know what happens. 

we're right here to help you.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

do you know how hot/cool it has to be? and one of them has been drinking purified water with me and the other doesnt like me *cries*


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> umm.. worried about the birdies? worried about my sisters comeing home from high school and trying to kil them again D;


Hopefully they'll find something else to do today. Keep an eye on the pigeons, sounds like their lives are in your hands now......no pressure or anything.  

Do you know if you have a wildlife center anywhere in your town?


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

i answered that queston already, it was the first thing i was asked


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> do you know how hot/cool it has to be? and one of them has been drinking purified water with me and the other doesnt like me *cries*


It should be just a bit warm, about room temperature. They will be scared and hungry for awhile so just be patient with them. Trust is hard to win with a mistreated animal, but when they see you are feeding them and kind to them, they will start to trust you. Then they will peep every time they see you, it's very cute.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I've sent you an email in the hope you can tell me approx where you live so I can try and find an association or someone to help you with the birds asap


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

they already peep at me, and hate my sisters.. xD


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

~K3Y said:


> Australia, western, Perth, Fremantle.


This is where K3Y is located.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ohhhhh sorry, when I got sent this thread, in case I could help, I started reading from the 6th post so i missed where you were from. Ok - well now I can go and do a search to see if I can find someone to help you out.

You live in a big place so there is a better chance I may be able to find someone. My stepkids all live in Busselton in WA by the way, small world isn't it.

I'll see if there is any pigeon clubs near you. If there is, are you willing to call them or have them call you?

I'll go off and search now
love Susan


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

^.^ i emailed you anyways... and man this kibble is hard to mush... *has a spoon*


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL - tell us about it. We have to feed the kibble to all 9 of our birdies, but I make my husband make it all up. We grind ours instead of soak it, but your birdies need it in a hurry

okies - I'm off to try and find someone near you who may be able to take them. Or at least help you, you poor thing.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Do you know if a suburb called Shelley is close to you????? I found a racing pigeon place in Shelley 

this was the contact, maybe you can tell by the phone no if it is close to you

Dr Kevin Cleasby is located at:
56 Mozaic St, Shelley
Tel: 9354 2995

I'm happy to make the call for you if it is, in the meantime i will keep searching


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok - that number and name I put up is actually a vet. I rang the number and they are close to you. They said to say they are down "leech Highway" near Rossmoine? I dont know if I spelled that all ok.

If you ring them, I am thinking it should be the cost of a local call, they said they would try to help you, the man who is the vet, who I think is a member of a Pigeon club is not available just now, but the receptionist was really nice and said if you do phone them, they would try and help you find someone who will take them from you to care for them.

Is that helpful to you, I naturally couldn't tell them anything other than you were in Fremantle, how old you think they are and that they are very hungry and needed help.

love Susan xxxx


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

theAussie said:


> Ok - that number and name I put up is actually a vet. I rang the number and they are close to you. They said to say they are down "leech Highway" near Rossmoine? I dont know if I spelled that all ok.
> 
> If you ring them, I am thinking it should be the cost of a local call, they said they would try to help you, the man who is the vet, who I think is a member of a Pigeon club is not available just now, but the receptionist was really nice and said if you do phone them, they would try and help you find someone who will take them from you to care for them.
> 
> ...


What luck!!!! Thanks so much for looking around for help. Hopefully they will be able to find someone to raise them from here on out.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

It's amazing what you can find with an atlas beside you and google LOL

I do think this would be the best people to help this wonderful person who is doing all they can to save these precious birdies. It sounds like the Vet is involved with a racing pigeon club cos that is where I found his name and just rang it up. Then when they answered it was a Vetinary.

But I reckon that they could find someone to help out surely!!!! Western Australia is behind us in time by 2 hours to us here in Tassie so it is around 3 in the afternoon there, so I am hoping if ~K3Y decides to ring them, I hope maybe someone may take them off her hands by tonight.

Also ~K39 - a lot of times, when birds are taken over by someone else to save them, they will often stay in contact so you can see them grow up if they make it. And if they do make it, it will be because of YOU!!!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

update us if you can, are they eating ok?? And let us know if you have luck with the phone no, and I hope, they will locate someone to help those birdies. 

I'm sorry....I came in on this thread and only quickly skimmed through it to see why someone thought I may be able to help, so I am really sorry if I repeated questions etc. It's the early hours of the morning overseas and so the people helping you here are staying up to do so cos that is the type of wonderful people they are. They once stayed up to 3 in the morning helping me with a problem. They sure are a great group!!!! I'm just glad you found them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Thank You, Susan ..*

and all who are following this thread! Let us hope that all will be well for the little bird! 

At least SOME of us should be getting some sleep about now. Susan .. looks like you've been on this thread for a long time .. if so .. go get a Spoggy and Rat Pack break and come back  

Susan .. thank you so much for the Aussie/Tassie help!

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

No trouble at all Terry, and I am in email contact with ~K3Y and I hope the contact I found who appears to be a vet who is involved with a Pigeon racing club???? I think!!!!! is the man in question but his receptionist was helpful and did say they are fairly close. So it is now up to ~K3Y to make contact and ask for some help. I suggested she call and say she has not got the proper equiptment or food to raise them, but has kept them alive and ask if there is someone else who can come and collect them to save them. 

I hope this is indeed what happens.

Spoggy is watching the news with his 'Dad' and singing and the ratpack, well its time for the nightly chores of cleaning and changing paper so I will take a break, even if it is a work break.

love and light
Susan xxxx


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it sounds as if it's going well. I'm off to bed but hopefully in the morning there will be more good news.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont think there is anything else I can do here either now and I feel sure if the person who I have put up the details for, cannot help, I feel sure they will have suggestions for this excellent person to help out. They will be sure to be able to suggest someone I feel sure.

No problems and I too hope to hear of a happy ending as well.

Thanks again Charis for letting me know - please always do, if there is anything I can ever do, I'm here!!! But for now, I have cages to clean and re-line etc 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## Athalie (Feb 3, 2008)

Greetings K3Y! My name is Bernadette, I live in Manchester, UK. I rescued a baby collared dove not long ago, sadly he died two weeks later, his leg got dislocated. I know how frustrating it is for you trying to help those little darlings. It’s not easy at all when you have no experience whatsoever, trust me I know. You are doing a great thing just by protecting them! While I had my baby dove I was in contact with a very nice girl from Australia, her handle is Nikku-Chan, she rescued a pigeon too. I will try and send her a personal message see if she can be of any assistance in case the vet’s can’t find anyone to take your babies. 
In the mean time, if your having trouble opening their beaks, I would suggest to try taking apart a thick pen and filling the tube with the mashed dog food.(This in case you can’t find a syringe, witch would be better) Just put the tube close to their faces or beaks and they should do the rest. That is normally how pigeons and doves feed, they put their beaks in the parent’s beaks not the other way around. My baby knew instantly what to do, yours might do too. Just make sure that their tiny nostrils are not covered with food or up the tube because they might suffocate. After the first two or three tries you’ll get the hang of it. 
If they are squeaking when they see you is good because they want you to feed them, in my experience that means they trust you enough now. Are they pecking at your hands or running/walking towards you when you get close? 
Good luck and thank you for doing the right thing! Don’t be afraid, there are some great people here on the site that will help you and your little ones get through this rough period!
BIRDS RULE!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just to what Bernadette said, the dog food hould be biscuits that have been soaked in water and mashed. We found that sometimes babies refuse to feed this way and that this is because the food is not at the right temperature. A pigeons's body temperature is higher than ours at 39 degrees, and they expect their food to be served at their own body heat.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder how they are doing?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

kind of worrisome there are no new posts  i hope they were taken to that local vet.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey key, i'm justr about to go to work.

I'm not sure about Lucky Dog. I'm sure they'll be alright, but rehabbers over here use Pal pedigree puppy biscuits...They're about 5 bucks. Get some if you can. Even better, go to the pet shop (a relatively big one) and ask for granivore rearing mix, or something similar. Tell them you need baby bird food for your pigeon..i'm sure they'll have something.

I haven't had time to read this entire thread, and am about to go to work, so if this was mentioned before then i apologise, but you should ring fauna rescue in your area and ask for some help. They might even take the pigeons on. At the very least, they'll give you directions for how to care for them. 

I live in adelaide, and when i found a baby pigeon, they were happy to take them from me. Just make sure they have good intentions..not the "put down" type. 

I'll be back later tonight.
Thanks for helping the babies 
Good luck


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> kind of worrisome there are no new posts  i hope they were taken to that local vet.


Maybe she's not awake yet!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Charis said:


> Maybe she's not awake yet!


Good point, though the suspense is killin' me!

800th post!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

BirdDogg10 said:


> Good point, though the suspense is killin' me!
> 
> 800th post!


Grats on your 800th post!!

I am also wondering about those babies!


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes I was hoping for an update. I felt sure that number would have got them the help they needed
But at my time of posting this, it is only 11 am over there in Western Australia so lets hope we hear some good news or some follow ups. 

There was not much more I could do. I found what I could as the closest and I believe the best help contact I could find. Last email I had, this person asked again for the number and I explained a little more about when i called and what I suggested she tell them.

So we will just have to hope for a nice happy update.\

love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia xxxx

PS - also our bigpond server has been down all morning and it was NATION WIDE - unheard of, so it may even be that like me, this person has not been able to even get online till now. Certainly was a bit outage and hugely affected all of the nation. So I now have a lot to catch up on - cheers for now


----------



## vasyapersikov (Feb 29, 2008)

just shuv a bunch of bird food in there mouths and the they will drink


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

vasyapersikov said:


> just shuv a bunch of bird food in there mouths and the they will drink


Never shove food in their mouths, as this can choke them. Gently place bits of softened food in their mouths. These babies are only nine days old and probably are not drinking on their own yet.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I just read the whole thread.
I understand you're poor. I know how this feels 
I am poor too.
Lucky dog will be fine.
But again, if you do manage to get some funds, granivore rearing mix will be excellent and is available from most pet stores. It is also far easier to feed, as it is liquidy and smooth, and you can use the syringe/hollowed out pen method described.

Puppy biscuits are hard to mash, even if you blend them they don't have a smooth consistency.

With my pigeon, i ended up breaking a soaked biscuit in half and holding it out to her and she learned quickly to gobble it up from my fingers. I had huge difficulties actually opening her beak to feed her, so this method was best for her.

Good luck!


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

man you people are so kind, thanx for everyones help, the babies are good, both of them... theyre just in need of a mummy ^.^ ones a little bigger than the othe and i think their growing flight feathers.. xD


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay i'll check this page again tomorrow ^.^


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please update us on the babies, and if you have any more questions, don't hesitate.

Your care and kindness to God's creatures is greatly appreciated


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

BirdDogg10 said:


> 800th post!


(Blabbermouth!  )

Sorry couldn't resist.

I didn't even think about it being the opposite side of the planet, duh  I am sure glad to hear they are well & growing thanks to their new care giver !


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you think they're city pigeons, or the smaller brown, spotted turtle dove?
The turtledove has spots around its neck and is the "garden pigeon" of australia.

You know, the ones you used to wake up to as a kid after your afternoon nap  Such a soothing sound.

City pigeons are covered in almost bright yellow sandy coloured down.

Turtle doves have darker/duller down. Kinda brown (i think)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

~K3Y said:


> man you people are so kind, thanx for everyones help, the babies are good, both of them... theyre just in need of a mummy ^.^ ones a little bigger than the othe and i think their growing flight feathers.. xD


Thanks for letting us know they are ok. I think you're being a good mum. 
We're here 24/7 if you need us.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

I came home from work and found one of the babies hung by its wing, asked my sisters abut it nd they ignred me and said i should just kill the other one, i spent all mrning burying one of the babies and i took the other (who is okay, just alone) i fed him a little and i'm taking him down to Native ark.. *is distrought and in tears that my siblings could be so horrid) i'm sorry for the bad news. 

(ps, i cant stop thining about how happy they where before i left and how they peeped and ate my food.. and then what i came home to..)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

Is there anyne in Perth i could see?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How old is your sister????  This is a *horrible* thing to do. Please do take the baby that's still alive somewhere while it's still breathing. And until you can do that, it's pretty obvious that your sister shouldn't be left alone with this one. 
This makes me super mad........... and sad. I just can't imagine how anyone can do this.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This must be devastating for you. I know how vested you've been in making sure these babies survive. I am so sorry. I wish I weren't so far away because I would help you.
I think your sisters are really mean.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, how old is your sister? That is sick, i would of grabbed her by her arms, like she did the baby, and tied them together and hung her from a coat rack all night, see how she liked it, and point out AT least she got to LIVE!
That is why i dont trust kids with animals, sorry, but i just think most, i said most, not all, are mean to animals at heart. Believe it or not i was, i shot at birds with BB guns, never hit one. Hit a frog once, a cow, my brother a bunch. I was about 11 or 12. Once i hit 13 i was too much of a brat to do that, but i used to hate pigeons too, well, not hate, but dislike, called them rats with wings, tried to chase them to kick them. I was 13 or 15 when i did this. Never kicked one, they were far smarter then me! So, i do believe people can be taught differently, just not often i'm afraid...
Dont hate me too! I'm just being honest! And really, where i am from, these are minor things compared to what most kids did, really, and even when i was a meanie to the cows and such i thought those things were very sick. Luckily i never did anything worse, because i can barely talk about what i did, anything worse i would probably feel so bad i'd be jumping off a bridge or something!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Do your parents not care about your sisters torturing animals? They might be interested to know that serial killers and murderers start out by torturing animals. I'm not exactly saying that your sisters will turn out to be serial killers.....but it is a twisted mind, child or otherwise, that goes out of their way to torture and abuse helpless animals.  

I would think this would set off a red light for your parents. If animal control received this information, this could turn into a really big deal involving the law and punishment for them. Animal abuse is a very serious crime. Just "being kids" isn't an excuse. I wonder where their supervision is?? 

Please understand I know you have no control over this. But it seems like someone should step in here, an adult with the authority to do something about this. Sounds like at the very least, they need some counseling to help them deal with these sick issues. I know I'm not the only one that is deeply disturbed by this thread at this point.  Is there someone you can talk to about this, that will listen to you and maybe help? I'm worried about your sisters' mental well-being, and I'm not being flippant, either. 

I am really sorry you lost the little one. I know you're doing all you can and I think you're wonderful for it. Imagine if you hadn't been there to save the one that's still alive. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

~KY3,

I think you need to be very explicit here with us. IF one or more of your sisters intentionally harmed the baby bird, then your parents need to know and need to take action about this. IF you are saying the baby bird accidentally got itself hung up by the wing, then your sisters still should have intervened to help the baby bird. BUT .. these are two very different things. Kindly clarify for us what actually happened here. I hope the surviving baby will be OK.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She did say the other night that her mom wanted to take a brick to their heads, the pigeons, so I don't know how much help mom and dad might be.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> She did say the other night that her mom wanted to take a brick to their heads, the pigeons, so I don't know how much help mom and dad might be.


Well, then .. I am very sorry for this young person and the young birds .. my heart breaks for both ..

Terry


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey KEY,

I'm so sorry you find yourself in this situation. I know how horrible it feels.

At least you still have saved one little baby  That's an amazing thing that you've done for that one little creature's entire world.

I hope she does well.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what is REALLY amazing is that this rescuer can come from a family that obviouslt hates pigeons so much and ends up rescuing them! That is a truly amazing person!


----------



## ~K3Y (Mar 5, 2008)

My sisters (2) are12 & 14 the 14 is seeing a councellor for her abusive behavior towards others already, t does nothing. My Mother, she can't exactly do much for them because of personal circumstances i'd prefer not to discuss at this moment in time. Anyways onto what you want to hear - The Birdie.

Baby bird was in the little nest i made him, right.. and then he started to act straingly, i took him up to natures ark they said they dont take in pigeons and told me of annother place, meanwhile baby s growing feathurs and i'm encouraging him to fly, (but he cant coz he's still a baby). So i'm going up to annother place again on Tuesday where they take in birdies and teach them to be wild and stuff. (has made appointment). And btw, my sisters have no way of getting to him whilst i'm around! *protects with self*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi K3Y,

I'm glad you have found a place that will take him and will be able to better look out for him. Thank you so much for helping this little guy. Please post with any issues that need addressing.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I have indeed deleted my posts (Nikku-chan) which were not meant to be judgemental, Which I why I had written that I believed this person really wanted to help these birds and so on - but as I did spend nealry 2 hours with this person, who asked me for the same info in emails over again, even though I had clearly provided it here on the forum, when I was unwell myself, made an interstate phone calls etc, ....that I had a right to ask why the advice and contact I had given her were not taken both in this thread and by emails that passed between us.

I was asked to come on here to help being in Australia. Otherwise I wouldn't have been here at all. I am very glad to see that you are in South Australia, my home town. It is obviously better if you are called upon to come on and help in the future, as I know absolutely nothing about pigeons. 

It is indeed possible the RSPCA would have destroyed a pigeon, you are correct, but they do so humanely which to me, is better than a bird dying another way. That is why I did not suggest it, I searched out someone else and even made the first call to make it easy for this person instead.

Oh well, I was trying to help. I hope you can be called upon in the future instead of me.

love and light
Susan xxxx


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad the baby is doing well, and very sorry that things aren't so well at home. I hope your sister will make much progress in her life and that it works out for her and for you all. I think you did the very best you could, and so far it's so good, as the baby is thriving. I never meant to be judgmental or make you feel bad about your sister, I was just worried that she might be in trouble and need help. Not that it's any of my business. Thank you for taking care of this baby! Thank you to everyone else who has helped with advice along the way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Susan,

Thank you for being so gracious and for all your help regarding this situation. Personally, I thought you had the right to ask what happened with regard to following up on the information/contacts you provided.

I know we are all very sorry for the loss of the one little bird and thankful that the survivor can be taken to a facility for care. Let's hope that we have a good news update in this regard from K3Y tomorrow after the surviving baby has made it to the facility.

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Terry

Thank you, and it is my prayer too that the surviving bird will make it - which is my greatest concern and why I tried to help of course. I abhor conflict as you know. It is a relief for me to see you have an Adelaide person here, who can be called upon to help in future for the help I give is so limited, in that I have not ever had a pigeon, (others of you know how it is that I did end up on this board - and that I owe the life of my birds to this board, my starlings that is) - and all I can do is be a middle party with describing what an Aussie food might be in USA or Canada terms and look up and search out possible close contacts.

Of course I wish to help in any circumstance I can, but I am so limited not knowing about pigeons themselves, that I hope you can utilise an Aussie who does know, for they would be so much more able to advise than I can.

love and light
Susan in Tasmania Australia xxxx


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey susan,
I have deleted my post too.

I was not meaning to be rude, and i think you are a wonderful person for going to all the effort when you were sick. (i hope you are better now).

I understand how frustrating it can be to go to all that trouble, and then have your hard work not amount to anything.

It's nice to know someone else on this board is from Australia too. Especially their hometown being right in my state 

Where in south australia did you used to live?


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats ok and I really appreciate your graciousness too. I was born and bred in Adelaide in Parafield Gardens. Not the best side of town I know.  My husband was born there too, in Salisbury and yet though we grew up side by side and would have been in the same places at the same time in our teens and early adulthood, we didn't meet till we were in our 30's online in a random chat - its a funny world. He gave up his career to become my full time carer as I am disabled (mostly bedbound and housebound). I am seriously ill, I have 2 incurable conditions and I am about to have my 53rd operation - I am almost 40. If you would like to learn more about me, then perhaps you can watch this vid of our lives, saving wildlife in the forests. I also write Children's books about Australian wildlife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh7T5wIsdZs

It is not possible for me to get better, but I thank you for your wishes. And I am sorry as this is now off topic (my sincere apologies for that) but I think it is worth it, just so you all realise that I have no negative feelings at all towards anyone over any issue at all - thank you for those who PM'ed me - you are so sweet. I was in a migraine when called to come onto the thread, and I get them very badly when I was trying to help this person. And perhaps knowing this, may also explain to ~K3Y why I was trying to find out why the contact i found, was not contacted for help? 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

No updates? It would have been great if the person had followed through and put up the pics taken with her phone as they said they were going to do. I would have liked to have seen these birds/bird. I am still not clear how they were found, were they wild, this person obviously knew they were pigeons, so perhaps they are in the area?? I would have liked to have found out a little more about the situation. Perhaps more help could have been given if we had more details? Oh well, maybe there will be a happy update and a pic, that would nice 

love and light
Susan in Tasmania


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Susan, I'm sorry this has all turned out as it has.I really appreciate you stepping up and helping when I asked. I knew I could count on you.
Blessings to you!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Susan...An update would be very welcome..but a lot of members ....very computer savvy members... are having trouble getting pics on the site since the change of ownership and server.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

oh that's always a shame, when things wont post - I'll have a try and see, I hadn't noticed but it has been a while since I tried.










so if you see my Spoggy on the screen - we send everyone love

love Susan xxxx


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, he's TOO cute!! Yea, the picture problem seems to have been fixed now.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

That's a very cute doggee you have there too.

I use photobucket for uploading to forums but I know there are other ways too, so maybe the photobucket options is ok????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

theAussie said:


> *That's a very cute doggee you have there too*.
> 
> I use photobucket for uploading to forums but I know there are other ways too, so maybe the photobucket options is ok????


Thank you. He's a local shelter rescue. We've had him a few weeks. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25504
yea, lots of people use photobucket. That's probably better anyway, because you are limited on how many pictures you can post here. Eventually you have to delete some to post new ones.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey susan,

Your video is amazing! You are amazing! your house and where you live, is amazing!

Gee..that was so inspiring. Where exactly in tasmania do you live? Most of those birds, i have never even seen before! Tasmanian devils, frogs, rabbits, owls, lizards, wallabies.....oh my. How diverse! I want to live in Tasmania.

What you're doing...is exactly what i want to be doing. I always said i wanted a little hobby farm, in the wilderness, so that i could rescue and care for sick/baby animals..but i didn't know to what extent it was possible...

What am amazing love story, as well! Thankyou so much for sharing that video. It is truly inspiring.

And i'm sorry to hear about your conditions..
That is a lot of operations...It is almost unfathomable...
You're a very strong person, that is obvious.

I hope your next one goes well, and you're back to what you love as soon as possible


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you for your very kind words and encouragement, I will answer your questions by a PM or email so I am not taking this off topic - 

I wonder if we will hear about what happened to the other bird. I do hope so - it would be nice to have a final conclusion on what happened with the surviving bird.

To everyone on PT who has emailed or PM'ed me, thank you from the bottom of my heart

love and light
Susan in Tasmania xxxx Spoggy sends his love to everyone! and tomorrow will be 3 months old and will have a special slideshow made of him and I wrote a poem for him, so I will share it here on PT too if that is ok?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

theAussie said:


> Thank you for your very kind words and encouragement, I will answer your questions by a PM or email so I am not taking this off topic -
> 
> I wonder if we will hear about what happened to the other bird. I do hope so - it would be nice to have a final conclusion on what happened with the surviving bird.
> 
> ...


Please do!! And a happy early three month birthday to the little darling.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just watched your video. Why do so many birds get stuck in your wall? How do they get in?


----------

